# Police Officer Richard Matthews



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Richard Matthews 
*Wilmington Police Department
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Wednesday, February 18, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, February 18, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Richard Matthews was killed in an automobile accident while responding to backup another officer. His patrol car struck a tree on Shipyard Boulevard at 1:18 am.

He was transported to New Hanover Regional Medical Center where he was pronounced dead.

Officer Matthews had served with the agency for 2 years.
Agency Contact Information
Wilmington Police Department
115 Red Cross Street
Wilmington, NC 28401

Phone: (910) 343-3600

_*Please contact the Wilmington Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

So sad. RIP Officer Matthews.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP Officer Matthews


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Matthews


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rip


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Officer Matthews


----------

